# Cannot adjust brightness after installing graphic driver



## notooth (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello,

I cannot adjust the brightness of the Thinkpad W510 after installing Nvidia driver. Can anyone help me solve this issue? I enable the acpi_ibm(4) and acpi_video(4), but it did not work.


----------



## bestiMX (Oct 3, 2015)

Look this post because it could help you 

https://thephantomofthenetwork.word...ndo-brillo-de-pantalla-lcd-en-freebsd-laptop/


----------



## fnoyanisi (Oct 8, 2015)

notooth said:


> Hello,
> ...Can anyone help me solve this issue? I enable the acpi_ibm(4) and acpi_video(4), but it did not work.



Have you tried listing the current values of acpi_ibm(4) module sysctl variables? Try 
	
	



```
sysctl -A | grep acpi_ibm
```
You should be able to tune variables via

```
sysctl dev.acpi_ibm.0.lcd_brightness=3
```


----------

